
Dakota Access pipeline: 300 protesters injured after police use water cannons - eth0up
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/21/dakota-access-pipeline-water-cannon-police-standing-rock-protest
======
DiabloD3
Honestly, this project needs to end.

Average Americans don't support it, it lacks the Congressional approval it'd
need, and oil is on it's way out (either by discontinuing the technology that
needs it, or just flat out running out of usable oil reserves in 50 years).

I have no clue how a private military force ("the police" referred to in the
article is more militarized than a SWAT team is) is even allowed to operate on
American soil and attack American citizens.

~~~
eth0up
I didn't expect this story to go anywhere here, but was too irritated to not
post it anyway. As for your befuddlement regarding paramilitary nonsense in
America; it is easily answered by contemplating the terrible dangers posed by
high-profile terrorists such as Amy Goodman, who'd wantonly inflict grievous
mayhem upon our freedoms if not for the glorious impedance of SWAT.

